# Compiler avec la commande 'make'



## shub2 (29 Octobre 2011)

Je voudrais debugger un programme avec l'utilitaire* gdb*, très pratique pour savoir où ça coince en cas de bug dans un exécutable. Pour ce faire j'ai importé un fichier qui décompressé me donne une centaine de fichiers en C ou en C++, je sais pas exactement, mais je crois en C plutôt finalement.

La commande pour fabriquer *gdb *ressemble à cela: 

$ ./config
$ make install

Le seul problème est que UNIX ne trouve aucune commande qui ressemble à _make_ ! 
Je suis sous Mac OS X Lion et je suis bloqué du coup.
J'ai un peu peur des fausses manip' aussi. Sous OS 10.4 je suis arrivé je crois à fabriquer un exécutable *gdb* mais là pas moyen !
Que me conseillez-vous ?:rose:

Peut-être attendre la prochaine version de Lion qui contiendra peut-être '_make_' ?


----------



## ntx (29 Octobre 2011)

Pour tout ce qui concerne le développement - y compris gdb et make - il faut installer les outils de développement d'Apple (Xcode), présents sur ton DVD de Mac OSX ou téléchargeables à partir du site des développeurs Apple (inscription gratuite obligatoire) ou du Mac App Store. 

PS : les applications ne sont "débugables" qui si leur exécutable a été compilé avec les informations de débugage, ce qui pour des versions "release" est rarement le cas.


----------

